# Slingshot of the Month - March 2014 - Nominations!



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Man, February is a short month! We still packed in plenty of awesomeness, though :banana:

Here's where you nominate your favorite shooter for Slingshot of the Month. The rules are as always: all nominations must include a link to the original post and a picture, don't nominate yourself, and *only nominate slingshots that were posted in February. *Please.

Go to it!


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

I nominate "La Pistola" by Chepo69 (http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29621-something-different-from-chepo-la-pistola-carved-in-natural-fork/


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I nominate Can-Opener's "Time Traveler" .

View attachment 52949


http://slingshotforum.com/topic/30166-time-traveler-a-slingshot-from-the-future/


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

I want to nominate dougs golden child

http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?/topic/30125-DX7-#30-'-The-Golden-Child"


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

I Nominate Another Fishdoug Beauty, Something Special.

Posted On February 2nd.










http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29615-dx7-21-something-special/?hl=%2Bsomething+%2Bspecial


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

I would like to nominate the Art Deco Loris by MGG.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29587-mgg-art-deco-loris-pfs/


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Would like to put filipino-saltin in with his ss the next logical step posted feb 5th and some reason I can't get the pic to come up if I could get some help with that please.










I just stuck it in here for you. The link is here for other photos:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29685-the-next-logical-step/?hl=filipino_saltik#entry395172

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Doug my friend, i´d really love to nominate one of the Slings you send to me.

But since two of yours are already here, i just don´t want to reduce your chances.

Please remember i had you on my mind buddy!

On the other hand there is always a huge pool of awesome slings and this month i get the opportunity to nominate something of another great Guy.

We traded last month and this month i´m abled to pay back a lille bit 

I´d love to nominate E-Shots Micarta Slinger which can be found here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29971-paper-micarta-inspired-by-pawpawsailor/

Best of luck to all of you. You are a great Community!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I just love the look of this slingshot with the full handle and the 20year old box elder burl. 
I nominate Box Elder Turtle found here:
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29868-box-elder-turtle/




















Good luck to all the nominated craftsmen. You all made great shooters!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

I'd be honored to nominate Antraxx's Plywood shooter.

"Plywood-Break No.4 (Ergo Shark)"

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29601-plywood-break-no-4-ergo-shark/

http://slingshotforum.com/uploads/gallery/album_812/gallery_5507_812_121830.jpg

http://slingshotforum.com/uploads/gallery/album_812/gallery_5507_812_128985.jpg

http://slingshotforum.com/uploads/gallery/album_812/gallery_5507_812_176050.jpg


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I nominate PorkChopSling's "One For A Friend".

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29687-one-for-a-friend/


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I would like to nominate Bill Hays "Hammer Grip Prototype" Made from GPO3 It Covers all the desirable aspects of a hammer grip design in a new material with lots of potential. 
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/30059-a-hammergrip-prototype-slingshot-made-from-gpo3/


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Messed up my nomination.

I'l redo.

I'd be honored to nominate Antraxx's Plywood shooter.

"Plywood-Break No.4 (Ergo Shark)"

http://slingshotforu...o-4-ergo-shark/


----------

